# Camelot Bloodline



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Can someone please refer me to the threads regarding to Camelot Bloodine. I tried searching for it and couldnt come up with any specific threads. Thank you all.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

You're in florida. Hunt down ben reyes (breeder of kgb or duke cant quite remember), and Lynda Peterson. No point in asking ppl who dnt know. Could alway call kenny. Of course hed tell u where to stuff ur attitude though.... arts impossible to track down from what ive heard.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

These are the only two *old *GP threads I could dig up on the subject:

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/13697-camelot.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/4725-camelot-peterson-bloodlines.html

The subject hasn't really been covered as extensively as others. You'll probably need to look outside of the forum to find more in depth info.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

There may be some tucked away under cane76's posts in the goldmine. He did all the research and made the connections already mentioned by jtp. Besides he owned a few of those dogs


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. Im very familiar with Camelot, DZ, Peterson stuff, I just didnt know if there was much pertaining to it on here. I appreciate it


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/11154-camelot.html

Another one that had some info in the last couple pages, most that have looked in would find info but posted it since you asled


----------



## Beege (5 mo ago)

Just Tap Pits said:


> You're in florida. Hunt down ben reyes (breeder of kgb or duke cant quite remember), and Lynda Peterson. No point in asking ppl who dnt know. Could alway call kenny. Of course hed tell u where to stuff ur attitude though.... arts impossible to track down from what ive heard.




Art passed several years ago


----------

